# EWCM ? be careful TMI



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Okay, my dd is 13m. I have had 3 AF and I am 12 days into my cycle. Now here is the TMI part. I have so much EWCM that I can feel it coming out, like a heavy period. Can that much EWCM be non fertile. My dd only nurses 3x a day and is night weaned. But, I still haven't been able to do consistent temperatures. So I can't use that as a guide. Anyone know the answer.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I must be getting jaded (spending too much time at the TTC One Thread), because that wasn't TMI at all!







Talking about body fluids and nether-regions is par for the course around here.









I've never, ever read about there being anything bad about copious EWCM. In TCOYF, she writes case studies about women....coincidentally, most of the cast studies when women got pregnant were when they called her asking about crazy amounts of EWCM. Seems like a good thing! Count yourself blessed, and hopefully it'll still be that way when you want to conceive again!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

My son ate poop once and I still kiss him goodnight. your post was NOT too much information... was mine!?!?









Yes, I think it means you're fertile! I'd mark it down on the calendar or your chart with a note to let you know. As a former nursing mom TTC (got my Cicely!) I can say that the most common problem when I was on those boards was that the luetal phase was too short. So, there was time to fertilize, but not time to implant.

So, this could be your first really fertile month! If you are TTC, I'm wishing you a long healthy 10+ day lutal phase!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

What Spark said!!

I was lucky enough to get pg our first month ttc while breastfeeding my oldest. But I remember LOTS of EWCM. It's a great sign, IMO!


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

This is exactly what I was coming to ask, but one difference, my ds is 10mo and I haven't gotten AF back yet. So I can expect it in a couple weeks, right? I leant out my copy of TCOYF and didn't get a chance to read it well, since I was still period free.

It funny, I was checking my calendar from when my dd was a baby. She was born march 3 and I got my period back Jan 19. This time, ds was born March 11 and if I am in fact ovulating, I'll be getting it back around Jan26-27. Amazing, huh?

And I have no desire to TTC just yet...


----------

